# Essex



## rabidlam (3 mo ago)

Essex passed away on June 22 of this year due to cancer (2 months before his 10th bday) I thought I was finally beginning to deal with it, then about 2 weeks ago, I went on my first business trip since covid started (I've been working from home since then btw) and when I returned from the trip, as soon as I opened my door, it kind of hit me really hard because he wasn't there like he was with all the other business trips I had taken. My girlfriend and daughter said he would always wait by the door for me when I was gone, they would have to distract him to get him away from the door, and when I would return, as soon as I parked, he would bolt to the door for me.

I miss him a lot.
Rob


----------



## Sofi27 (Jun 4, 2016)

What a beautiful boy and it sounds like so many wonderful memories to cherish. They are here for only part of our lives, but we are there for all of theirs. This always comforts me in knowing that we allow them to live their lives to the fullest.


----------



## Rich M. (7 mo ago)

It is funny or not so funny, but when I tell similar stories or I guess feelings to non pet people, I get some really interesting comments. “It is just a dog, how can you let that dog sleep on the bed, dogs are just a money pit.” These people will never understand the wonderful joy that “Rabidlam” experienced with his best friend. The waiting by the door is priceless.

My Shepherd left us on this past Mother’s Day and we still miss her everyday. She was a medical nightmare at the end, but we still had her, so no real complaints. My wife best describes our loss as the the “silence is deafening.” No barking, no walking and no licking. Our pets, our companions, our buddies.

Rabidlam, sorry for you loss and hope the good memories help easy the pain.


----------



## WNGD (Jan 15, 2005)

These dogs are simply amazing.

We lost a dog once in mid December, worst Christmas ever. My wife asked me to wait at least until Spring to not have a new puppy over the Winter. I made it to December 29th 

The most miserable sound is not having one when you open the door to no GSD greetings. I will have one til the day I die.

I hope you grieve, I hope you remember, I hope you heal.
And then I hope you open your hearts to another little buddy asap; that's what Essex would want.


----------



## Rosebud99 (9 mo ago)

So sorry for your loss. The "wound" is still so fresh. Hopefully joyful memories will overpower the pain quickly. And a new puppy helps  .


----------

